# One month holiday rental



## Rose1060 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey,

My husband and I are thinking about moving to Penang but of course we would like to visit Penang first. We are planning a trip this June for 3-4 weeks and are looking for an appartment at the Batu Ferringhi area. Does any of you have an available furnished appartment that we can rent for a month? It should be at least two bedrooms. We prefer an appartment rather than a hotel to get a more "real feeling".

I was told that most expats live in this area - or do you have any other suggestions (not Georgetown or KL)?

Thanks from a newbie - it took my 15 minutes to find out how I started a thread...


----------

